

Facebook starts displaying ads in the News Feed - Slimy
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/facebook-starts-displaying-ads-in-the-news-feed/7143

======
wildbunny
What is the difference between this new feature and the site you've liked
making a wall post? You still see it either way. I'm confused.

~~~
ajanuary
If it's anything like Twitter, it will appear in your stream out-of-sync with
when it was posted, so it's guaranteed to appear near the top of your stream
whether you're viewing it days after.

~~~
wildbunny
Ahhh, yes, I can see how that might work...

------
lazy_b
Why in gods name would I want to pay to market to people who like my fb page?
Those guys are super fans already, and I almost certainly have their email
address. As much as I appreciate fbs intentions in making advertising
unobtrusive, this holds no interest for me as a marketer. I want people who
have _not_ bought my app to see my ads; that's how I get paid.

~~~
ryeguy
Seriously? You can't think of the possibilities for a business to utilize
this?

Think about a company you would "Like". Imagine they offer a new product or
have a sale. This ad would appear, and their already-fans would flock to it.

------
guynamedloren
Well I think we all saw this coming... but at least the ads be relevant and
targeted. Facebook has no shortage of data to work with :)

------
aaronpk
OH: "I, for one, welcome ads in the news feed. At least the ads will be more
interesting than my friends' status updates."

------
tomjen3
Fortunately Adblock should remove them.

It is funny, but I actually use it to block things that technically isn't ads
almost as much as I block ads -- stackoverflows 'notification' bar, bitbuckets
'you have not validated your email', G+ stupid 'interesting stories that you
properly care more about than your friends', etc.

------
robertjuric
So I can see ads because my friends have "Liked" stuff? I can see my number of
friends shrinking rapidly.

------
jroseattle
Wonder how soon FB-specific ad blockers will be available as extensions for
the major browsers?

~~~
vyrotek
I'm guessing AdBlock will take care of it. It already does for other Facebook
ads.

------
gdilla
This needed to happen so they could monetize all their app / mobile website
usage.

------
SquareWheel
"First, you must have already Liked Ben & Jerry’s Facebook Page, or one of
your friends must have interacted with Ben & Jerry’s Page."

So if I remember all friend who "like" things, I won't be served ads? I am
okay with this.

~~~
dspillett
_> or one of your friends must have interacted with_

This is where I stop clicking "like" on _anything_ (I already block facebook's
scripts outside of facebook itself, so don't see their "like" buttons on
external sites).

I'm not giving fb's advertisers permission to plonk adverts where my contacts
will see them - if I think something is worth mentioning to my contacts I'll
mention it myself. If someone places an advert on _my_ news stream because _I_
interacted with their page, then fair enough (I can just hit unlike should I
choose to terminate that "relationship"). If fb want to advertise something to
my contacts "just because" then they probably have the right to do so (no
doubt this is covered in the Ts & Cs we agree to by creating an account and
logging in), but I don't want to be a source of (an excuse for) advertising
opportunities and won't be used as one.

------
j45
Did facebook just become like an ad-supported forum with google ads in the
thread?

